# 7.3 hard starting



## jd630 (Jan 26, 2000)

92 f350/ the "wait to start" light will not
come on, you can hear a clicking sound for 
5-7 seconds when key is on this was a sudden problem


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

There was a problem with the glow plug relay, that matches your symptoms.

Dave


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Also make sure thatyuo contact your local International Dealer and make sure that you add what is needed to the coolant system to prevent cavitation in the #8 cylinder


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

I agree with Dave - once that relay is fixed make sure your glow plugs are working. If you haven't changed them in a while it only takes a little while, and then the truck will usu. fire right up.

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------

